# Ammark Draft Regulator Replacement Info  Samson 5D



## mpilihp (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is where I purchased it at:


*Samson Controls Inc.-Canada*
Contact Debbie Bharwani
Tel: 905-474-0354 x248
Fax: 905-474-0998

www.samsoncontrols.com


Link to the manual for the Samson 5D unit, its on their website:

http://www.samson.de/pdf_en/e05300en.pdf

~ Phil


----------

